
AI Crowd Anonymization for Black Lives Matter – Stanford ML Group - manderchar
http://blm.stanford.edu
======
manderchar
Crowd anonymization AI to fight police use of face recognition. Detects faces
among huge crowds of BLM protesters and shields their faces with a BLM fist.
[http://blm.stanford.edu](http://blm.stanford.edu)

